# Help needed Genie Trac-Drive GS 810



## yanow (Oct 13, 2009)

the unit is probably 30 years old. It has worked perfectly UNTIL I released the door bracket assembly from the inner slide so I could raise the door and replace the rubber on the bottom of the door.

This unit has a tape with holes about every inch or so that is pulled up by a motor with a clutch assembly. I have the original owners manual.

The unit travels about 6-8 inches and then reverses whether or not the door is attached!

I visually check the limit switches; they seem OK.

The manual suggests adjusting the clutch assembly. Adjusting does just about nothing. We did press the remote (and therefore operated the opener without the door attached) many times. But we didn't fool with anything else. 

The opener just goes on, travels about 6-8 inches and then reverses.

HELP!


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 9, 2009)

yanow said:


> the unit is probably 30 years old. It has worked perfectly UNTIL I released the door bracket assembly from the inner slide so I could raise the door and replace the rubber on the bottom of the door.
> 
> This unit has a tape with holes about every inch or so that is pulled up by a motor with a clutch assembly. I have the original owners manual.
> 
> ...



So you have the manual but there's still error going on.. Hmmm..

Maybe you can ask help for expertise in that kind of stuff. Maybe you have a neighbor with knowledge about it. 

Just my suggestion: "How about buying some new stuff and replace that old stuff"


----------

